# Collected a swarm of honey bees with a 12 GA.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yesterday I had 5 swarm calls. One was about 35 feet up in a Maple tree beyound my reach. I asked the land owner if he had a 12ga shot gun. He said yes and brought out a Berreta OU full choke and mod. some # 71/2 shot shells.
I could see the skinny branch the bees cluster was on about a foot below them.
I set up my hive box with the drawn comb open for them to smell and shot.
The branch let go and dropped like a rock with the weight of the bees on it. Of course a bunch of the bees broke cluster and started flying around. Kare started drumming the bottom of a five gallon pail like a tom tom and they came down to about 5 feet off the ground cicrleing around that hive. In the meen time I had got up my 24 foot extention ladder and retreived tha branch with a few bees still clinging to it. I layed it on the hives top bars and 30 minutes latter we closed up the hive with 95 % of the bees in it and left for the next swarm location.

 Al


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sounds like an interesting job. not something id really want to do. me and bees dont get along


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The shot gun swarm.










 Al


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow


----------

